# My dogs always seem hungry



## cosmokramer (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello, after searching and searching for the right dog food at an affordable price we decided on Diamond Naturals dog food about 6 months ago. We have two very healthy dobermans with one particular problem. Our 2 year old is always starving. He could eat multiple bowls in the morning and at night if we let him...any thoughts on an affordable food that will FILL him up?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cos,

Don't base your feeding practices on what he WANTS to do. I know, it's hard. My guys would eat until they exploded. Focus on keeping them at a healthy weight...with good food.


----------



## Samba (Mar 29, 2010)

This sort of food drive is normal. I personally try to find dogs with very high food drive as it helps with training. When they have high food drive, it is difficult to get them "full" and shouldn't be attempted! They will eat themselves into bad health.

Go by their body condition, not their appetite, for feeding decisions.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Is he in good weight? You could try taste of the wild, its higher protein and more filling and relatively affordable.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah you could try a grain-free food, those tend to have a tiny bit less fillers and higher fat and protein so dogs can feel fuller on them. But they're right, some dogs do just have a really high food drive and would eat themselves to bursting if you let them. As long as he's maintaining good body condition, he should be fine.

PS - I have a Dobe too, what colors are yours and how old?


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I would say all the people above are right. 

My problem is getting my dog to eat. lol. Shes just not very food drivin. lol


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i know the feeling of wanting to feed your dog more, whe ntheyre hungry, but you cant or they will get sick. my dog isnt too hungry or too picky, just normal which im fortunate for, but sometimes he wil lfinish his food and want some more so ill jsut give a treat.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

As some have mentioned, try a grain free food. That may be more filling.


----------



## cosmokramer (Mar 29, 2010)

*gassy*

One other issue I have is that the diamond makes them both very gassy? Any thoughts. Thank you so much for the feedback so far. Suggestions on Grain Free Foods.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cosmokramer said:


> One other issue I have is that the diamond makes them both very gassy? Any thoughts. Thank you so much for the feedback so far. Suggestions on Grain Free Foods.


innova evo ,orijen,canidae grain free, taste of the wild. the last two are made by diamond but are cheaper than the former two.

they all are solid.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i agree with others. his body condition is more critical. if he was really starving, he would be showing ribs. if i let my dogs eat whenever they acted hungry, they would outweigh me.

having said that, while the Diamond products tend to be cheaper, their value gets diminished by the fact that many of their foods have some of the lowest calorie counts per cup in their class. Diamond Naturals has only 368 calories/cup. Diamonds grain free food, TOTW, has only 370 calories/cup which is very low for a grain free, presumably more meat filled food.

it is not uncommon at all for people to be feeding quite a bit more of the lower calorie foods vs higher calorie, more meat based foods. i discovered a couple years ago that Orijen only costs me $4 more per month to feed than TOTW because i was able to feed so much less of it.

so, the cheaper foods dont always turn out to be the cheapest or as much of a value as they appear on paper.

as far as diamond produced grain free foods, i see Canidae grain free as a stronger value at around 120 calories more per cup than TOTW. my suspicion with TOTW is that it is less meat based than other grain free foods. i also dont like that they use ocean fish meal as the main meat source in their fish formula, as there is no way to know from month to month what comprises the ocean fish (and the fact that the fish they use is preserved with ethoxyquin).

grain free foods i like to use in my rotation:

Orijen
Acana Procincials
Wellness Core

i have liked results ive gotten from Canidae grain free, but made a personal decision about a year ago to stay away from Diamond products.


----------

